# Coloring LS



## dudeitsashley (Sep 25, 2013)

What do those of you who make liquid soap use to color it? I have been looking into FD&C colorants but I am not sure these are suitable for liquid soaps.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 25, 2013)

I think they are but I never color. I leave them in their natural state.
I have seen where people used Fd&c. I think anything you use to color Melt and pour you can use in LS.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 26, 2013)

I used lab colors to color liquid soap.


----------



## Barbara AL (Oct 2, 2013)

I use celestial colors


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Nov 1, 2013)

simple food coloring is fine; it's what i use with no staining of the tub or skin.  If you want to get creative, mica will work, but it can settle a little if you use too much.  The old saying ' a little goes a long way" definitely applies with coloring liquid soap.


----------

